# come usare il comando dd [risolto]

## bi-andrea

vorrei copiare un'intera partizione su una chiavetta per poi ricopiare dalla chiavetta in un'altro pc e so che con il comando

```
dd
```

si riesce a farlo solo che non conosco come impostare il comando

digitando 

```
dd --help

Usage: dd [OPERAND]...

  or:  dd OPTION

Copy a file, converting and formatting according to the operands.

  bs=BYTES        read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time

  cbs=BYTES       convert BYTES bytes at a time

  conv=CONVS      convert the file as per the comma separated symbol list

  count=N         copy only N input blocks

  ibs=BYTES       read up to BYTES bytes at a time (default: 512)

  if=FILE         read from FILE instead of stdin

  iflag=FLAGS     read as per the comma separated symbol list

  obs=BYTES       write BYTES bytes at a time (default: 512)

  of=FILE         write to FILE instead of stdout

  oflag=FLAGS     write as per the comma separated symbol list

  seek=N          skip N obs-sized blocks at start of output

  skip=N          skip N ibs-sized blocks at start of input

  status=WHICH    WHICH info to suppress outputting to stderr;

                  'noxfer' suppresses transfer stats, 'none' suppresses all

N and BYTES may be followed by the following multiplicative suffixes:

c =1, w =2, b =512, kB =1000, K =1024, MB =1000*1000, M =1024*1024, xM =M

GB =1000*1000*1000, G =1024*1024*1024, and so on for T, P, E, Z, Y.

Each CONV symbol may be:

  ascii     from EBCDIC to ASCII

  ebcdic    from ASCII to EBCDIC

  ibm       from ASCII to alternate EBCDIC

  block     pad newline-terminated records with spaces to cbs-size

  unblock   replace trailing spaces in cbs-size records with newline

  lcase     change upper case to lower case

  ucase     change lower case to upper case

  sparse    try to seek rather than write the output for NUL input blocks

  swab      swap every pair of input bytes

  sync      pad every input block with NULs to ibs-size; when used

            with block or unblock, pad with spaces rather than NULs

  excl      fail if the output file already exists

  nocreat   do not create the output file

  notrunc   do not truncate the output file

  noerror   continue after read errors

  fdatasync  physically write output file data before finishing

  fsync     likewise, but also write metadata

Each FLAG symbol may be:

  append    append mode (makes sense only for output; conv=notrunc suggested)

  direct    use direct I/O for data

  directory  fail unless a directory

  dsync     use synchronized I/O for data

  sync      likewise, but also for metadata

  fullblock  accumulate full blocks of input (iflag only)

  nonblock  use non-blocking I/O

  noatime   do not update access time

  nocache   discard cached data

  noctty    do not assign controlling terminal from file

  nofollow  do not follow symlinks

  count_bytes  treat 'count=N' as a byte count (iflag only)

  skip_bytes  treat 'skip=N' as a byte count (iflag only)

  seek_bytes  treat 'seek=N' as a byte count (oflag only)

Sending a USR1 signal to a running 'dd' process makes it

print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying.

  $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null& pid=$!

  $ kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 1; kill $pid

  18335302+0 records in

  18335302+0 records out

  9387674624 bytes (9.4 GB) copied, 34.6279 seconds, 271 MB/s

Options are:

      --help     display this help and exit

      --version  output version information and exit

Report dd bugs to bug-coreutils@gnu.org

GNU coreutils home page: <http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/>

General help using GNU software: <http://www.gnu.org/gethelp/>

Report dd translation bugs to <http://translationproject.org/team/>

For complete documentation, run: info coreutils 'dd invocation'
```

però non ho capito come si usa...  :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

```

dd if=/dev/tuaPartizione of=/dev/partizioneDellaTuaChiavetta

```

a volte, si aggiunge il parametro bs=512.

le chiavette attuali, scaricate da Ubuntu, possiedono una unica partizione, ma io normalmente, preferisco organizzare le chiavette in un modo del tutto analogo ai normali dischi, che distinguono /dev/sda da /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 e via dicendo.

----------

## bi-andrea

perfetto

grazie

 :Wink: 

----------

